# Gibson D or SD



## Celk144 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello all. Im new here and im looking for a part for my Gibson SD. I broke the top left part in the picture Im posting. I dont know what its actual name is but its part of the clutch that drives the chain to the transmission. 
If anyone has any information or even the part, Id love to get my grandfathers old tractor back in the garden. 
Thank you again!


----------

